# Sattelstützen Durchmesser Vertex Element



## ctwitt (17. Oktober 2005)

Habe festgestellt mein Element 70 Rahmen 2004 hat ein Sattelstützenrohrdurchmesser von 27,2 und mein Vertex TSC Rahmen 2003 hat 26,8. 

Warum haben die das geändert? Bzw. ist das normal, oder fallen die Rahmen nur unterschiedlich aus? 

Thorsten


----------



## Catsoft (17. Oktober 2005)

Ist normal, guckst du hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (17. Oktober 2005)

Bis einschließlich 2003 lagen alle Durchmesser von jedem Rahmen bei 26,8mm. AB 2004 haben sich die Durchmesser geändert.


----------



## ctwitt (17. Oktober 2005)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.


----------

